

From Atom To Adam - Computing Life In Quantum Time - rajahafify
https://medium.com/programming-life/6af93c3f827

======
rajahafify
By the way, this is not backed up on any hard sciences. Just my imagination
and opinion based on reading and learning about the quantum computer and
quantum mechanics.

